# Location shows UK??



## MamaBear (27/10/16)

Hi guys,

This is probably going to be some obvious config setting that I missed, but being a pain in the rear for details as I am... WHY is my location showing as UK instead of RSA?


----------



## Andre (27/10/16)

Subliminal wish!

Nah, just joking, probably routing. Think I have seen it happen before. Sorts itself out eventually. 

@Gizmo should be able to shed more light.


----------



## MamaBear (27/10/16)

Andre said:


> Subliminal wish!
> 
> Nah, just joking, probably routing. Think I have seen it happen before. Sorts itself out eventually.
> 
> @Gizmo should be able to shed more light.



I know right!! 

Probably something to do with my IP and working for a Global company like another member said. Guess everyone can tell when I'm at work now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (27/10/16)

MamaBear said:


> I know right!!
> 
> Probably something to do with my IP and working for a Global company like another member said. Guess everyone can tell when I'm at work now


Don't feel bad about it, 90% of us on here are "hard at work" right now!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/10/16)

I nearly cried the other day when I first noticed @Andre flag changed to UK and thought he has emmigrated and not told us

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (27/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> I nearly cried the other day when I first noticed @Andre flag changed to UK and thought he has emmigrated and not told us


Hehe, I did not even notice that. Oh, that must have been at Heathrow on my way to Canada.


----------



## shaunnadan (27/10/16)

the flag on your profile is Geo - IP based

look at me  'merica!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (27/10/16)

shaunnadan said:


> the flag on your profile is Geo - IP based
> 
> look at me  'merica!



So we can see when you are VPN'ing to download/stream "anonymously"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (27/10/16)

Anneries said:


> So we can see when you are VPN'ing to download/stream "anonymously"



oddly enough i actually do the opposite. i have a static ip at my office and home for my servers. 

VPN is for a few clients and everything is logged so its only work related.


----------



## Anneries (27/10/16)

shaunnadan said:


> VPN is for a few clients and everything is logged so its only work related.



Not exactly the VPN I am talking about, more like _*"cyberghostvpn"*_ that will give you an international IP adress, to give you access to GEO blocked content.


----------



## RichJB (27/10/16)

Oh, so it's an automatic thing? I was wondering about that. Rude_Rudi's flag showed Iraq the other day. I thought he'd popped over there to source some yellowcake uranium to use in a recipe. I was about to PM him and advise him that FW Yellow Cake - as lethal as it may be - is still safer than the one that Iraqi DIYers use.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shaunnadan (27/10/16)

Anneries said:


> Not exactly the VPN I am talking about, more like _*"cyberghostvpn"*_ that will give you an international IP adress, to give you access to GEO blocked content.



i used to do that for video streaming,etc but scrapped it once i built a full IoT home


----------

